# relevé mail automatique



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Comment faire pour voir en direct l'arrivé des mails?
Maintenant je dois aller dans l'application de mon ipod touch 2 et attentre la recherche de nouveau mail.
Cela fonctionne mais j'aimerais éviter d'ouvrir chaque fois l'application et avoir un relevé automatique.
Merci pour l'info


----------



## DeepDark (16 Septembre 2008)

Sauf grosse erreur de ma part, le push mail n'est pas encore fonctionnel...


----------



## fandipod (16 Septembre 2008)

Deepdark a raison tu es obligé d'ouvrir l'application!!!! :rateau:


----------



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Et bien non les amis.... j'ai réussi... dans les réglages avancées on doit mettre push et relever toute les 15 min.
Quand mail est hors service sur mon Mac ça fonctionne mais quand mail est ouvert, priorité à mail ;-)
Et quand je mets à la poubelle les messages de mon ipod, ils restent dans mail.
Et voilà youpie...


----------



## fandipod (17 Septembre 2008)

Ok beh cool pour toi bonne continuation....


----------

